# Beauty and the Beast



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

Mazzer Royal (thanks, gman!) and La Pavoni Europiccola


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Had any shots from it yet?


----------



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

Three so far, and an absolutely *incomparable *difference in taste to what I'm used to! (And I have barely even got started yet....)


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

what did you have before?


----------



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

Just a Bodum burr grinder (a month ago I didn't have the Europiccola, either - I had a Gaggia Classic). I am on a rapid upward journey!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bodum to Royal - quite a jump. Think the Royal just shades it.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

and i thought mignon to sj was a big difference


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah I'm feeling this man I wanted that grinder but couldn't even really afford what I offered lol.

Looks like a nice little corner, congrats enjoy!!!!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bodum to Royal - quite a jump. Think the Royal just shades it.


Yes but only just


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Yes but only just


Should've put the hopper on just to make sure..


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Beastmode!!


----------

